# Gesamtübersicht aller Rare Drops in den Moria-Instanzen



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

*~ Seite 1*

*Info gleich zu Beginn:*
Ich habe wegen dieses Threads schon zwei Anfragen bekommen. Ich könnt den Thread gern in eurem Sippenforum oder wo auch immer *verlinken*, aber nicht einfach den Inhalt kopieren.
Der Verlinkung erfolgt bitte wie hier angegeben:

```
[url=http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showtopic=89988]Gesamtübersicht aller Rare Drops in den Moria-Instanzen[/url] von [url=http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showuser=162273]-bloodberry-[/url] im [url=http://www.buffed.de/forum/]buffed.de Forum[/url].
```


Das hier wird eine Übersicht aller seltenen und unvergleichlichen Drops in den Instanzen, die mit dem *Die Minen von Moria* Addon gekommen sind.
Das Besondere an dieser Übersicht ist, dass alle Gegenstände als von mir erstellter Screenshot existieren und nicht einfach auf das Lorebook verlinken. Viele Einträge im Lorebook sind fehlerhaft, hinzu kommt, dass nicht alle der englischen Sprache mächtig sind. Außerdem haben es viele lieber, einen _echten_ Screenshot zu sehen, statt die Rüstung oder den Ohrring nur in Textform zu sehen.

Ich brauche also Hilfe beim Vervollständigen der Liste.
Wenn ihr einen Gegenstand habt (von dem ihr auch wisst, wo er von welchem Boss gedroppt wurde), könnt ihr mir gerne eine PN zukommen lassen. Wir können dann klären, wann wir uns mal auf einem Server treffen, damit ihr mir den Gegenstand posten könnt - dann kann ich einen Screenshot davon machen und den hier hochladen.

Generell ist es übrigens so, dass man sich nicht von der Text-Farbe eines Items blenden lassen sollte. Es gibt für einige Klassen viele lila Items, die sehr viel besser geeignet sind, als ein entsprechendes blaues Item. Der *Bernsteinring* aus der Schatzkammer oder der *Heimtückische Armreif* aus der Großen Treppe sind zwei Beispiele dafür. Auch sollte man sich für seine Level 60 Charaktere nicht zu sehr auf das Item-Level 60 fixieren. Der *Ohrring des Mentors* aus der Schule in Eregion zum Beispiel - das Item-Level beträgt nur 54, dennoch ist er auch für einen Level 60 Waffenmeister noch sehr gut und kaum zu toppen.

In zwei Instanzen besteht der Hardmode der Instanz darin, andere (bzw. weniger) Bosse umzulegen, als man normalerweise umlegen würde.
In Skumfil besteht der Hardmode nur darin, die Spinne zu besiegen, die anderen Bosse sind außen vor. Ich habe sie trotzdem aufgeführt, da auch dort nette Sachen droppen können.
Der andere Ausnahmefall ist die Große Treppe. Erledigt man diese im Hardmode, bekämpft man insgesamt nur 3 Bosse. Die anderen Bosse werden außer Acht gelassen. Beim letzten Boss (*Igash der Eiferer*) finden sich aber alle Truhen, die normalerweise bei den Questmode-Bossen stehen würden. Ich habe also alle Drops bei ihm aufgeführt (außer die von *Nardur der Schild*).

Gegliedert habe ich die Liste wie folgt:
*Seite 1* - Dieser Beitrag hier
*Seite 2* - Platzhalter: Neue 3er Inis mit Buch 8
*Seite 3* - Bibliothek, Schule, B6K8, Schatzkammer
*Seite 4* - Fil Gashan, 16. Halle, Schattenbinge
*Seite 5* - Treppe, Schmiede
*Seite 6* - Skumfil, Wächter
*Seite 7* - Platzhalter: Man kann ja nie wissen


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

*~ Seite 2*

Platzhalter für die neuen 3er Instanzen mit Buch 8 (?).


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

*~ Seite 3*


Buch 6 - Kapitel 8 (Item-Level 60)

Gwathnor
Umhang - Angesengter Umhang
Umhang - Umhang der Schatten und Flammen


Die Bibliothek in Tham Mírdain (Item-Level 52)

Kommandeur Piztor
Mittlere Rüstung - Kopf - Mutnul-Khudh

Kommandeur Unudhu
Einhändiges Schwert - Cru-cledhu
Umhang - Umhang des Virtuosen

Häuptling Gûrsh
Leichte Rüstung - Brust - Isdurcham


Die Schule in Tham Mírdain (Item-Level 54)

Boss 1
Mittlere Rüstung - Schultern - Uzar-ketef

Oberster Krieger Thurgtârk
Handgelenk - Armkette mit Edelsteinperlen
Leichte Rüstung - Schultern - Gollanc

Kommandeur Târsh
Ohr - Ohrring des Mentors


Die Vergessene Schatzkammer (Item-Level 56)

Morthûn
Beutel - Glasprisma
Finger - Strategem
Hals - Glühen
Leichte Rüstung - Beine - Rasec
Leichte Rüstung - Schultern - Ärmel des Bürgermeisters
Mittlere Rüstung - Füße - Ork-Stampfer
Schwere Rüstung - Handschuhe - Handschuhe mit Stahlkuppen
Umhang - Herongol

Skûm, Urauth
Beutel - Distelbündel
Finger - Bernsteinring
Finger - Delbek
Handgelenk - Ril
Mittlere Rüstung - Schultern - Belrim
Schwere Rüstung - Brust - Bandook
Schwere Rüstung - Kopf - Garbir
Umhang - Táralóm


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

*~ Seite 4*


Die Große Treppe (Item-Level 58)

Nardur der Schild
Einhändige Axt - Bronwechathol
Einhändiger Streitkolben - Rondram
Finger - Gravierter Saphirring
Mittlere Rüstung - Beine - Beinlinge des Schlägers

Igash der Eiferer
Beutel - Bemalte Fiederung
Einhändiges Schwert - Cururist
Finger - Offener Edelsteinring
Finger - Rubinring
Handgelenk - Geätzte Blatt-Armkette
Handgelenk - Heimtückischer Armreif
Leichte Rüstung - Füße - Aillean-Caisfárt
Ohr - Diamant-Ohrstecker
Schwerer Schild - Wand des energischen Wächters
Umhang - Jubut-rud


Die Schmieden von Khazâd-dum (Item-Level 59)

Narkû
Leichte Rüstung - Brust - Hemd der Symbole
Ohr - Ohrring mit Diamantsplittern
Schwerer Schild - Befestigung des Wächters

Dhaub
Beutel - Schlacke
Mittlere Rüstung - Brust - Masterdom
Schild des Hüters - Geschmiedete Tartsche

Thrug
Handgelenk - Dornenbesetzter Handgelenkschutz

Kranklûk
Beutel - Beutel mit rotem Erz
Hals - Uralter Siegel-Anhänger
Schild - Polierter Schild


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

*~ Seite 5*


Fil Gashan (Item-Level 60)

Anführer Vrarz
Finger - Trüber Ring
Mittlere Rüstung - Füße - Stahltritte
Ohr - Edelstein-Traube

Kommandeur Greb
Hals - Heilendes Medaillon
Leichte Rüstung - Beine - Werthur
Ohr - Ferdirand
Ohr - Golulos
Schwere Rüstung - Beine - Valandil

General Talug
Beutel - Fossiliertes Ei
Beutel - Gedenktafel
Umhang - Fëanor


Die Sechzehnte Halle (Item-Level 60)

Tramug
Schild - Rígh-targaid

Dhûrz
Umhang - Ferongol
Schild des Hüters - Jubut-hum

Der Verlorene
Finger - Rotgoldener Opalring
Handgelenk - Goldener Rubin-Armreif


Schattenbinge (Item-Level 60)

Verschlinger der Leere
Umhang - Tarchol

Unheilbeschwörer
Hals - Prachtvolle Halskette
Mittlere Rüstung - Handschuhe - Uzar-khafâz

Gurvand
Handgelenk - Armkette des Mondes
Ohr - Blumen-Ohrring
Schild - Maur-targed

Unbekannter Boss
Handgelenk - Zweifarbiger Armreif


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

*~ Seite 6*


Skumfil (Item-Level 60)

Ulugon, Grothulun, Nestaduan, Grog
Hals - Diamantdurchwirkte Zopf-Halskette
Umhang - Kotka-takki

Grimmschnitter
Beutel - Verzierte Kupferkugel
Schild des Hüters - Heyew-hum
Schild - Thorthann

Alter Beißer, Felskiefer, ...
Hals - Gemeißelte Knochen-Halskette
Leichte Rüstung - Handschuhe - Handschuhe des Bändigers
Mittlere Rüstung - Handschuhe - Blutbefleckte Panzerhandschuhe
Schwere Rüstung - Handschuhe - Panzerhandschuhe des Blutvergießers

Brúmbereth
Finger - Flagranter Ring
Handgelenk - Fluch des Angreifers
Leichte Rüstung - Beine - Khudur-rejel
Leichte Rüstung - Füße - Hendail
Umhang - Pendevig-clog

Hwandrin
Leichte Rüstung - Brust - Aillean-armakh
Ohr - Goldener Ohrring


Der Abscheuliche Schlund (Item-Level 60)

Der Wächter
Beutel - Schatzkammerstein
Beutel - Schwarze Perle
Finger - Belegrin
Finger - Manadhgor
Handgelenk - Mikel-baug
Leichte Rüstung - Brust - Jofur-klath
Leichte Rüstung - Handschuhe - Herengaim
Mittlere Rüstung - Brust - Malak-zudur
Mittlere Rüstung - Handschuhe - Ríengaim
Schwere Rüstung - Handschuhe - Heremaib


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

*~ Seite 7*

Platzhalter: Neue 12er-Instanz mit Buch 7 (?) oder Buch 8.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. Februar 2009)

Ich weiß, dass diese Übersicht noch lange nicht vollständig ist.
Bitte gebt mir Zeit und unterstützt mich, indem ihr mir fehlende Items ingame per /flüstern zeigt.

Wenn ihr ein Item entdeckt, dass unter "Unbekannter Boss" gelistet ist und ihr wisst, welcher Boss es genau droppt, gebt mir bitte Bescheid.
Wenn ein Screenshot nicht korrekt verlinkt ist bzw. nicht funktioniert, schickt mir bitte eine PN.

Mein Dank geht an folgende Personen, die mir beim Vervollständigen geholfen haben:
Grevon vom Server Morthond
Gwanunig vom Server Morthond
Silouetta vom Server Morthond


----------



## TheONE§ (10. Februar 2009)

-bloodberry- schrieb:


> *~ Seite 5*
> Umhang - Fëanor



meiner meinung und erfahrung nach dropt der feanor beim endboss in fil gashan.


----------



## -bloodberry- (10. Februar 2009)

Wurde mir auch gerade ingame mitgeteilt.
Danke trotzdem, ist korrigiert.


----------



## Olfmo (5. März 2009)

Zur Schatzkammer: der Bernsteinring droppt bei den beiden Trollen am Ende

ansonsten fallen mir mindestens 3 Drops ein die noch nicht drin sind, ich schau mal ob ich Screenshots auftreiben kann
namentlich wären das die Zauberarmkette (droppt bei Krankluk), der grausige Fingerring (droppt imho auch dort aber muss ich nochmal fragen) und ein lila beutel aus Skumfil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. März 2009)

Muss mich nach den Sachen mal umsehen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hab auch noch über 40 Screenshots mit Items, die noch nicht eingepflegt sind, bin derzeit nur etwas faul. *g*


----------



## TheONE§ (5. März 2009)

sehr gut^^
wenn du grad dabei bist, ich bin der meinung, in FilGashan droppen der Ferdirand und der Golulos nicht beim Greb, sondern auch beim Endboss Talug.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. März 2009)

Das Set heißt "Geschmeide des *Kommandeurs*", der zweite Boss heißt nunmal "*Kommandeur* Greb".
Es wäre unsinnig, wenn das beim letzten Boss "*General* Talug" droppen würde.

Kann das aber gern nochmal überprüfen.


----------



## praetor86 (5. März 2009)

Moin,

ich enttäusche nur ungern aber bevor der Aufwand ausartet: 
Die Idee mit der dropliste hatte bereits der user Feargrim im offiziellen Codemasters Forum.
Der thread ist sticky und im Moriateil zu finden.

http://community.codemasters.com/forum/sho...ad.php?t=322269

Er ist m.e. vollständig aktualisiert und im Falle blauer Gegenstände sogar bebildert.

MfG


----------



## TheONE§ (5. März 2009)

klar kennt die jeder interessierte hdro benutzer.
hier bei der liste von -bloodberry- seh ich aber ne leistungssteigerung,
weil da nicht nur pro ini sondern auch noch pro boss aufgelistet ist, was droppt.


----------



## -bloodberry- (5. März 2009)

Außerdem _echte_ Screenshots von mir, während er nur auf (englische und manchmal auch falsche) Lorebook-Artikel verlinkt.


----------



## Leigh (6. März 2009)

Olfmo schrieb:


> und ein lila beutel aus Skumfil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Den ich trage, und da ich schließlich jeden Tag neben der guten blutbeere sitze, wird der "Diamantverzierte Panzer" spätestens morgen dabei sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -bloodberry- (9. März 2009)

Hab etwa 20 neue Items eingefügt (hauptsächlich Schatzkammer) und weitere 20, die noch auf Bearbeitung warten.


----------



## TheONE§ (9. März 2009)

ich find die uebersicht geil^^


----------



## Cyberflips (26. März 2009)

Uii was macht denn Blood hier Schönes?

Dangöö das ist toll. Werd ich direkt erstmal in meinem Browser verlinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Landral (26. März 2009)

Super Post und wie mein Vorredner auch, adde ich das mal in meinem Browser und schieb nen Post mit dem Threadlink ins Sippenforum.

Greetz,

Landral


----------



## Sonntagshut (6. April 2009)

Die Trolle in der Schatzkammer geben auf jeden Fall noch die Halskette "Horta", trag ich ja schliesslich ^^


----------



## -bloodberry- (6. April 2009)

Jops, hab auch schon einen Screen davon, muss ich nur noch einbinden.
Aber ich bin ein sehr fauler Mensch. *g*


----------



## TheONE§ (15. Juli 2009)

@blood: haben wir ne chance, dass die inis, die mit buch 8 dazu kamen, hier eingepflegt werden?
ich war heut naemlich schon auf der suche, wo denn wohl der "rollos" her ist.

ok, im offiziellen codemastersforum gibts die auflistung (schon): Buch8 Instanzen - bekannte rare drops


----------



## Cali75 (15. Juli 2009)

Jetzt mal ein *dickes fettes Lob *an Bloodberry - diese Arbeit find ich super - 1 setzen.


----------



## TheONE§ (28. Juli 2009)

hallo bloodberry, gibts dich noch? bist schon etwas laenger afk, wie mir scheint.


----------

